# Arrested for Saying



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I bring this up because I myself so often enjoy candor 

This was on the prison planet, so I didn't link but they arrest a woman for saying she is going to kill ******.

The free speech issue was the arguing point and I couldn't help it I said "I believe in free speech for me (IQ>120) Poo on her"

But....I'm afraid these may be among our last greats. It doesn't matter about her, it matters that now we can be arresting people for having fun on the stupid Internet, whether we are talking about what she said or any thing deemed "actionable" - the term

So really I'm not defending her or cheering just because I couldn't resist that. It's a cuckoo hole anyway. I often go there just to say "chip comes with boofoo!!!" Can't help it

But if she didn't do anything, wasnt really seeming likely, how far does thought and speech crime go now? I think if she was like most people arresting her was grandstanding not security.

But like I said poo on her I'm not talking about hommycidal things, just anything


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I get your point. We have already crossed the Rubicon. Your finger can not be a gun. Not only can't you make active or idle threats, you had better say the pc thing. We have the speech police, the thought police are coming right behind.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I ran this post through google translate trying all 90 languages they offer... didn't make sense in any of them.

The closest I got was in Uzbek:



oddapple said:


> Men o'zimni shunday tez-tez samimiylik zavq, chunki men bu qadar olib
> 
> Bu qamoqxona sayyoramizdagi edi, shuning uchun men bog'langan emas, balki ular u oq tanli kishi o'ldirish uchun ketadi deb uchun bir ayolni hibsga.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> I get your point. We have already crossed the Rubicon. Your finger can not be a gun. Not only can't you make active or idle threats, you had better say the pc thing. We have the speech police, the thought police are coming right behind.


Oh, cool, is that what he was saying? I totally didn't get a word of it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Free speech has never extended to threats - especially public threats - of violence toward any group or individual.

There are many better examples of our first amendment being eroded than this.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Free speech has never extended to threats - especially public threats - of violence toward any group or individual.
> 
> There are many better examples of our first amendment being eroded than this.


I understand. It just seems to me that they used to email or even visit and it seems like it is to be inflammatory, not to de-escalate. There are also numerous examples of the email or visit thing. That is why I thought that she might be a sign.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I truly believe it is the rat bastard lawyers that have caused this (I have dated and have friends that are lawyers so I can call them rat bastards). I think most people, especially in LE, have a pretty good common sense head on their shoulders and if they could they would give someone like that woman a warning. And then maybe keep an eye on her. But if that same woman makes a drunken rambling threat on the internet and then actually does something violent the lawyers swoop in and say "See, she made a threat and no one did anything so you owe my client 57 Bagillion dollars". So now everyone has to be hypersensitive or risk being sued into nonexistence.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> "chip comes with boofoo!!!"


:armata_PDT_05:
Ran this through Google, *this* thread was the only reference.
I'm at a loss...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just the other day I was giving a presentation to a prospective client and when I finished...he took off his glasses...quietly put down his pen...and I sheet you not...he said, "Chip Comes with BooFoo."

What are the odds?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Slippy's "just the other day" stories are becoming a bit scary in their accuracy to future events... We should have him studied.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> :armata_PDT_05:
> Ran this through Google, *this* thread was the only reference.
> I'm at a loss...


You're that literal? Like on purpose? Pffft!

I'll male sure next time to use exact words - (who gives a f)


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

oddapple said:


> You're that literal? Like on purpose? Pffft!
> 
> I'll male sure next time to use exact words - (who gives a f)


The whole idea behind communication through language is to present your ideas in a way that the listener (or in this case reader) can understand. If you say things intentionally in a manner that makes them incomprehensible to others, the only thing you are doing that is in any way productive is exercising the little muscles in your typing fingers.

I'm not trying to be a dick here, I am just pointing out that if what you post is incomprehensible to people, it's not communication, it's just dots on a screen.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The whole idea behind communication through language is to present your ideas in a way that the listener (or in this case reader) can understand. If you say things intentionally in a manner that makes them incomprehensible to others, the only thing you are doing that is in any way productive is exercising the little muscles in your typing fingers.
> 
> I'm not trying to be a dick here, I am just pointing out that if what you post is incomprehensible to people, it's not communication, it's just dots on a screen.


It's the most insignificant thing in the post I might as well have said troll the jones's
The idea you're trying to make some point of that relative to the post is same as your bud. Cute, just impotent.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In the State of Georgia, threatening to kill someone falls under Making Terroristic Threats. 
And yes, they can arrest yo' butt for that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yet again, I may have to set oddapple to the ignore list. I gave it my best shot, but he refuses to make sense, and then attempts to insult those who don't understand his steam of consciousness babbling. (I think)

Odd, are you not fully aware that your attempts at communication are a running joke on this board?
I'm being serious here. 90% of us have no earthly idea what you are saying in almost every single post you make.
This is *NOT* the fault of the reader, but rather the fault of the writer. Every lighthearted attempt to inform you of this seems to be ignored.

Yes, I'm asking you to at least *try* to construct your posts in a manner that make sense in the art form that is the written language.
Typing a conversation like you are speaking it to someone, or as the words appear in your head, does not translate well to text.
Points should be broken down and ordered properly so that the message can be absorbed and understood by others.
Also, including turns of phrase that only make sense to you, or those in your close personal circle, don't mean anything to us. Avoid them, if possible.


----------



## jdbushcraft (Mar 26, 2015)

oddapple said:


> Cute, just impotent.


That describes my neutered dog, and I'll thank you to not troll the Jones's. The poor couple are knee deep in boofoo what with chip coming and all.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> I get your point. We have already crossed the Rubicon. Your finger can not be a gun. Not only can't you make active or idle threats, you had better say the pc thing. We have the speech police, the thought police are coming right behind.


I have PC, if you're talking Personal Computer


----------

